# Mac studio fix fluid vs Estee lauder double wear...



## makeuplover2326 (Apr 28, 2009)

I wear NC35 in Mac but I've heard so many great reviews on the Estee lauder double wear foundation...does anyone know what shade I would be...
THank you so much!


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 28, 2009)

No idea about the shade, but I'd recommend trying the Double Wear Light also. It's amazing and much better than the original version IMO.


----------



## AmandDUR (Apr 28, 2009)

no idea. but i love double wear. i go back and forth between that and sff.


----------



## bartp (Apr 29, 2009)

I have used Studio Fix Fluid, the normal Double Wear, and Double Wear light.

- Double wear light and SFF have the same fluidity, but SFF gives you more coverage than Double Wear Light.
- Double Wear is creamier and easier and more fool proof to apply. SFF can be tricky to apply if you want a natural result.
- Double Wear isn't powdery-matte and leaves a natural finish
- the staying power was the same for all three : excellent 
- colours of all three are great too.


----------



## User38 (Apr 29, 2009)

Between SF and SS, I prefer Double Wear.  It truly does last all day and does not make you shine.


----------



## BRosa (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bartp* 

 
_I have used Studio Fix Fluid, the normal Double Wear, and Double Wear light.

- Double wear light and SFF have the same fluidity, but SFF gives you more coverage than Double Wear Light.
- Double Wear is creamier and easier and more fool proof to apply. SFF can be tricky to apply if you want a natural result.
- Double Wear isn't powdery-matte and leaves a natural finish
- the staying power was the same for all three : excellent 
- colours of all three are great too._

 
Hi!  What about product transfer? I used SFF a couple of times and didn't like it was all around my shirt. I even avoided kissing other people, I was afraid I would leave a stain on their faces or clothes. 

TIA


----------



## CosmePro (May 10, 2009)

Hands down MUST HAVE double wear!  I did a review but it never got posted *SHRUG* I dunno why not?


----------



## redwhiteblue (May 13, 2009)

I guess I am the only one on here who doesnt like doublewear. I found that it settled right into my pores and looked really fake. I dont know whats so different with me but maybe the light would have been a better choice.


----------

